# Small black beetles in my loucust cage



## HotReptile (Jun 5, 2011)

I just went to feed my geckos and I gave them some locusts as s treat but I looked in the small plastic box thing and there's small black beetles or some kind of bug and maybe it was dangerous tO my gecko or something thnx for the help p.s my name is will I have never told anyone on the forums so lol


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

HotReptile said:


> I just went to feed my geckos and I gave them some locusts as s treat but I looked in the small plastic box thing and there's small black beetles or some kind of bug and maybe it was dangerous tO my gecko or something thnx for the help p.s my name is will I have never told anyone on the forums so lol


if they're small black beetles and there's also small hairy 'caterpillar' type grubs then it sounds like dermestid beetles and while they may not harm your gecko they're considered a pest by livefood breeders as they'll eat both dead and living livefood ~ they can also be a serious household pest (they'll eat carpets, fabrics etc)
If possible I'd transfer your locusts into a clean box/tub and ditch the old one


----------



## Diddlyuk (Oct 11, 2011)

I get these all the time I usually take them out (they don't bite) and release them outside


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Diddlyuk said:


> I get these all the time I usually take them out (they don't bite) and release them outside


Same here : victory:


----------



## roddymclaren (Mar 11, 2011)

When I get crix and mealies in the post , always get slater type insects , I kill them


----------



## Hallavore (Sep 22, 2011)

i was told that the beetles and bugs are in the crix and locusts containers coz the beetles etc eat any parasites on the crix or locusts
any one else been told this


----------



## Diddlyuk (Oct 11, 2011)

Hallavore said:


> i was told that the beetles and bugs are in the crix and locusts containers coz the beetles etc eat any parasites on the crix or locusts
> any one else been told this


Nope never been told this lol


----------



## Diddlyuk (Oct 11, 2011)

Just done a quick search on here and found a thread from feb2008 lol

It said... These black beetles are known as death beetles. They eat the dead crickets and are used to keep the cricket enclosures clean.

The little furry things are their lavae.

They are also used to get flesh of bones... Apparently.

ALSO IT SAID DO NOT FEED THEM TO YOUR PETS.

WHEN THEY ARE SWALLOWED WHOLE THEY LITERALLY EAT YOUR REPTILE FROM THE INSIDE OUT.

Not sure how true this is but I'm not risking it!!


----------

